# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Livebearers >  Black gold lace guppy

## Tarzan78

My black gold lace guppy...  :Smile:

----------


## GHD97

Wow Nice!!!!! :Very Happy:  hahah are these self bred? :Very Happy:  you keep quite a lot of guppies :Smile:  very beautiful :Smile:

----------


## tetrakid

Excellent guppies. Enjoyed viewing all of them. Very nice pictures all.  :Smile:

----------


## godprint

wow this is cool...
any thoughts if albino line is created what will it look like?

----------


## lyan

is very beautiful and rare. If you can cross till te gold is more bright in colour will be very good.

----------


## vannel

> wow this is cool...
> any thoughts if albino line is created what will it look like?


Crossing for albinism with this would make it.. Well.. Just like any other snakeskin. Albinism causes all black pigmentation to be lost. With no dark contrast, the gold-ish looking snakeskin pattern would not stand out at all.



Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

----------


## Janicepj

Wah damn chio!

----------


## Tarzan78

> Wow Nice!!!!! hahah are these self bred? you keep quite a lot of guppies very beautiful





> Excellent guppies. Enjoyed viewing all of them. Very nice pictures all.





> wow this is cool...
> any thoughts if albino line is created what will it look like?





> is very beautiful and rare. If you can cross till te gold is more bright in colour will be very good.


Glad u like them... 



> Crossing for albinism with this would make it.. Well.. Just like any other snakeskin. Albinism causes all black pigmentation to be lost. With no dark contrast, the gold-ish looking snakeskin pattern would not stand out at all.
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk





> Wah damn chio!


Yup, like what bro vannel say, it's the reason why he's meant to be black for aesthetic purpose.
Do have a spawn of fries about a week or so, see how they are in 2-3 months time ba. Lol

----------


## geminean

TS, can buy some of your fries?

----------


## Tarzan78

> TS, can buy some of your fries?


Thanks for your interest but I don't see fries as u will know why later... :Wink: 

One of my barely-make-it passable fry from the breeder pair...  :Smile:

----------


## Tarzan78

> TS, can buy some of your fries?


Because 99% look like these culls or worse... Lol

----------


## Berny

i wont mind having some culls when my tank is stable and cycled

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tarzan78

> i wont mind having some culls when my tank is stable and cycled
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Yup, but I think u won't say the same if u have to fork out 150usd for the breeder pair and the offsprings are like that.  :Grin:

----------


## Josiah

Great looking strain. Tempted to start keeping them.

----------


## Tarzan78

> Great looking strain. Tempted to start keeping them.


Yup, do remember to keep to budget since u know that from breeder pair, 99% of the spawn would be cull looking.  :Smile:

----------


## Tarzan78

F2 breeder...

----------


## Tarzan78



----------


## Tarzan78

Enjoy...  :Razz:

----------


## Tarzan78

Packed and go...  :Razz:

----------


## Tarzan78

The young ones... :Razz:

----------


## ActiveBlast

Can I ask, if you breed a pair of the same strain or breed will the young look the same?

----------


## Tarzan78

> Can I ask, if you breed a pair of the same strain or breed will the young look the same?


Cull rate is as high as any lace strain guppy.  :Smile:

----------


## Tarzan78

My 'just for fun' strain that got serious...  :Razz:

----------


## Shi Xuan

> My 'just for fun' strain that got serious...


Beautiful contrasting gold black lace pattern. Haven't seen such fine quality guppy for a long time. Both male and female selection are extreme crucial for producing such fine lace pattern because the lace pattern is strongly x-linked.

----------


## AQMS

Wow! that is stunning!!  :Well done:

----------


## Dscheng

> My 'just for fun' strain that got serious...


SO nice la. i wonder how much it cost ?

----------


## Tarzan78

> Beautiful contrasting gold black lace pattern. Haven't seen such fine quality guppy for a long time. Both male and female selection are extreme crucial for producing such fine lace pattern because the lace pattern is strongly x-linked.





> Wow! that is stunning!!





> SO nice la. i wonder how much it cost ?


Glad u like them...  :Smile: 
This line juvenile cost $50 a pair...

----------


## Bryan Ong

Hi, me interested in getting a pair. Pls watsapp [email protected] 91866414

----------


## Rachdanon

> Yup, but I think u won't say the same if u have to fork out 150usd for the breeder pair and the offsprings are like that.


Tried to PM you but your box was full. Can you advise where it is worth my money (not as high quality as yours at that price but..) to get a reasonable good strain for breeding? After 3 months or so I am confident to breed guppies successfully so want to breed some quality ones that perhaps I can multiply them.

To me buying guppies that are shipped in a box from overseas kinda freaks me out...lol. I wonder how they can survive the trip. Maybe you can assure me. 

Thanks for any tips you can share.

----------


## fhan

> Glad u like them... 
> This line juvenile cost $50 a pair...



Bro are you still having some juvenile of this.

Thanks

----------


## ryark

Tarzan78, I joined this forum just so I could contact you about your gorgeous guppies!! Please email me at [email protected] so I can learn more about shipping some of your amazing guppies to Oregon, United States! Thank you so much! ~Jessica

----------


## rsngh

Amazing  :Smile:

----------

